# Fermented Foods



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I've heard two sides of the story on fermented foods:

1) They're miracle healers for IBS

2) They're huge triggers

It was highly recommended to me to include sauerkraut in my diet, as a natural way to improve my gut health. But I'm worried that it'll just make things worse, because probiotics always give me terrible borborygmus (rumbly tummy) and bloating.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well I think it all depends.

How sensitive are you to the gas from the fermentable compounds left in the fermentable food. By definition if it is fermented something in there is fermentable. Most fermentables can create gas in the intestines.

What is your current flora and how well does it interact with the bacteria you are introducing.

So they can be great for some people and not so great for others.

Do any of the probiotics you took conatin inulin or other pre-biotics. Prebiotics are all fermentable compounds. Just you hope the probiotics eat them faster than the gas producing bacteria.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

If you want to try probiotics, I'd suggest kefir. In small amounts, it seems okay for me. Not really sure if it works. I will try for some more time.


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you both for replying!

Kathleen - I see, that makes sense. I didn't get probiotics with prebiotics because I read that prebiotics are FODMAPs. I just wish there was a way to know what strains my body needed, that way I wouldn't have to keep doing trial and error (with lots of errors).

Indianropetrick - I generally avoid dairy products but I've heard good things about kefir so I might give it a try in a small dose.


----------

